# Shot some baby critters today



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Maybe it's just me but I thought this was the outdoor photography forum. We have a large game forum where people post photos of their deer and such. With the title "Michigan non-game animals, plants, and scenery" I've always looked at this as a photography forum for the most part. People do ask questions here concerning plants and things but scenery? What else could scenery be than a photo? I personally don't see the need for a dedicated outdoor photo forum.

John


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

jpollman... point taken.... i just think we would get to see more pictures if it was actually titled something with photography in it... thats all... i never thought about posting here before with pictures... and im always on this board.. and looking around... it was just a hey i heard this what do you think it is or i saw this can you identify it... and stuff like that... how many people actually posted scenery and stuff?... i can only think of a handful.. and they were good pictures!

that is cool Steve about the upgrade... i thought it was pretty easy now! cant wait for the upgrade


----------



## autumnlovr (Jul 21, 2003)

As much as I've hung out here, I never really noticed that this section said "Scenery". I love photography & wouldn't mind at all if there was an area where we could post pics we're especially proud of.

Here's a few of mine...almost all are taken in my yard.

Remember the ice storm from April-03?




I took this one through the doorwall, he just decided to rest where I could sneak up on hiim.


This guy made my backyard was his home. He had dinner, scratched an itch & took a break. Don't ya LOVE the skinny neck????






And this series is not the best compositionally, it just amazes me everytime I run across them. My neighbor across the street was having a pond built and one day, about 75 deer came out and were playing King of the Hill. I had NO CLUE there were that many deer around here.


----------



## Nealbopper (May 28, 2008)

You know, allot of people think that hunters don't see much farther than what's out in front of our guns. I say they are all wrong, outdoorsmen and women see clearer than anyone else and the pictures say it all. Great shots, i am all for another form for outdoor pictures only. 

I have taken so many pictures that i would love to post as soon as i am allowed to. Do you have to wait 30 days for your "get out of jail pass" or is it longer? Neal


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

just 15 posts i believe Neal, Autum... thank you for sharing those pictures!!! nice pictures in deed... its nice when deer come out of the woodwork like that!


----------



## 252Life (Sep 17, 2004)

I'd love a separate photography forum. I've posted a few of my photos here....some are in my gallery. I always like looking at other user's work. 

Very nice shots everyone, please keep em coming.


----------



## Splitshot (Nov 30, 2000)

252life,

Nice pictures in your gallery. I think your barred owl is a screech owl, but I have been wrong before. Anyway a few are excellent.


----------



## 252Life (Sep 17, 2004)

Splitshot said:


> 252life,
> 
> Nice pictures in your gallery. I think your barred owl is a screech owl, but I have been wrong before. Anyway a few are excellent.


 
I've been told that before and I am certainly not in a position to disagree with you. 

Steve, I'm excited for the upgrade. I spent about an hour today trying to figure out how to delete pics from my album here and then just gave up.


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

yeah nice pics!!!.. i like norbit the best haha... j/k that is a cool owl picture!


----------



## 252Life (Sep 17, 2004)

How YOU doin?!!? :lol::lol::lol:

Yea, if the new pic format allows more space then I'll be able to put up a lot more outdoor pics...It's amazing what a good camera and lense can do. 

btw these pics look great framed and matted...feel free to copy and print.


----------



## Jigawhat (Dec 21, 2004)

Cool pics! I would love to see an outdoors photo forum. Hopefully the new way to post pics will allow for one. 
btw, 10 bucks a year (sponsorship) allows for more space in your gallery and PMs (among other benefits).


----------



## kimmy48635 (Jan 30, 2007)

I think that having a photography site would be great! I love to take pics and we have an abundance of animals in our backyard. We have had the usual - deer, birds, rabbits & turkeys, but we also have had a bobcat. I know that there are bear around, but they haven't stumbled out yet. There are a ton of eagles around too! 

The pics that have been posted have been wonderful!!!


----------



## Nealbopper (May 28, 2008)

Could someone tell me where the instruction are to post a picture? I know my way around the computer but am a little confused about what URL my pictures are in. Do i just past the path to the picture? Example - C://mydocuments/my pictures - and so on? Thanks Neal


----------



## Wizard3686 (Aug 30, 2005)

You need to Upload them to PhotoBucket or this site then post the Url from there to here.


----------

